# opal??



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

hey guys-- ive got a hen that looks light blue with bald head and white tail and flights. my question is what do you call the color when on her wing shields shows a light brown/reddish color over the gray backround?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

No doubt about it - - these guys are gonna want pictures


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*YES lets have a picture, you said blue,brown,red,gray, and while white is not a color we can also throw it into the mix. YES lets have a picture, and be sure to show us a picture of the tail as that helps us in giving an answer* GEORGE


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

See George - I _HAVE_ learned something about genetics. PICTURES! TAKE PICTURES!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It could be anything from dominate opal, to bronze, or indigo. So yes, pictures would be great


----------

